# 10/25 Author of "A History of Cannon Mountain" presentation and book signing



## billski (Sep 1, 2011)

*10/25 Author of "A History of Cannon Mountain" presentation and book signing*

[FONT=&quot]For Immediate Release[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]September 1, 2011[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ACE SKI AND BOARD CLUB present:[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
Meghan McCarthy McPhaul, author of "A History of Cannon Mountain" presentation and book signing[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]For More Information:[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Bill Tarkulich[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Meghan McCarthy McPhaul author of "A History of Cannon Mountain" will appear at the EICSL-affiliate ACE Ski and Board Club on Tuesday, October 25, 2011. There will be a one-hour presentation followed by a book signing. The book will be available for purchase.

The club meeting is at the Chelmsford Elks Lodge, Chelmsford Mass. Doors open at 6:30pm, non-members are welcome. There is no admission fee. Arrive early as admission is limited.

 [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Separately Jeremy Davis, founder of NELSAP and author of “Lost Ski Areas of Southern Vermont” and “Lost Ski Areas of the White Mountains” will present on December 8th, 2011 and will conduct a book signing, Books available for purchase.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


Check out what the club is all about at the meeting. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]More info at the ACE club website.[/FONT]


----------



## Black Phantom (Sep 1, 2011)

Great job billski. Hoping to be around for this event.


----------



## billski (Sep 28, 2011)

Just got my signed copy today.


----------



## Nick (Sep 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Just got my signed copy today.



Cool, let us know what you think of it. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Just got my signed copy today.


 
Awesome!  I think you will enjoy it.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 28, 2011)

The was good. Some chapters better then others.  One of the ambassadors is supposedly working on a book of personal stories from Cannon. I rode the lift and she asked if I was a regular and if I had any stories. I gave her couple about myself and a friend.


----------



## riverc0il (Sep 28, 2011)

Puck it said:


> The was good. Some chapters better then others.  One of the ambassadors is supposedly working on a book of personal stories from Cannon. I rode the lift and she asked if I was a regular and if I had any stories. I gave her couple about myself and a friend.


This is great. The book was missing stories and narratives. Some good quotes in the book but it generally lacked personality.


----------

